# With a spider crab



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are Artus and Cisco with a alive spider crab, they are not affraid :


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW...they are brave. Is the lighter colored one Cisco? How old are they? They have beautiful coats. We love pictures and info on this fourum. Welcome and I hope you post pictures often.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Just curious...why are they playing with a spider crab...LOL


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

DINNER!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin1:
How cute are they....nothing scares the big brave Hav!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Jerome! I too want to know why you have a spider crab on your floor? I believe you are our first member from France. We loved France! can't wait to go again. Oh and your Havs are gorgeous.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Do those crabs have pinchers? lol

Ryan


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you for your answers, the crab was one the floor to show my two dogs, that was before cooking the crab


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We have a former crabber in the family, and we used to have a 250-gallon reef aquarium with a variety of crabs (Arrow, Emerald, blue leg, Horseshoe, Porcelain, Sally Lightfoot, etc.) but I'm not familiar with Spider Crabs. That's pretty wild looking!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - I never knew spider crabs were that big!!


----------

